# Topics > Robotics >  Let's talk about the video from Boston Dynamics

## qiouxdoll

Recently a video from Boston Dynamics was widely circulated. We've all seen a lot of the company's work but this video clip has been retweeted a lot.The robot completed numerous tasks in video, including testing balance and other items, setting obstacles and so on, and finally the robot fought back, which sounds incredible.

Although video is false, we still think when we look at video, whether it is used to play games, learn to communicate, or widely used to help human work as *lifelike sex dolls*,no one can be sure yet.Whether abused robots like this can also have human rights.What would the world look like if robots had human rights?

The field of sex robots has recently reached new heights, as doll makers have developed new models to match 5G models.She can synchronize sound and animation at high speed via WiFi, and the improved sex doll robot is hard to tell apart from real people.Some argue that the increasing sophistication of sex robots could trigger a "comprehensive revolution" similar to the sexual revolution of the 1960s.

----------

